# Anyone Growing In GREENHOUSE?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are using greenhouse again. I was just wondering how many here grow in greenhouses.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A greenhouse is on my wish list right after a bee house.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's on our "to do list" for the new place. No bees for me though, I like breathing to much.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a small one that I do not use, because I have 5-7 months of growing season.
I hope to grow zone 9 plants here in zone 8a/7b with a green house, but that will not happen for a few years.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

crabapple said:


> I have a small one that I do not use, because I have 5-7 months of growing season.
> I hope to grow zone 9 plants here in zone 8a/7b with a green house, but that will not happen for a few years.


Ditto for me except we already have much of what we need to build the greenhouse so hopefully it'll get built by February.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> Ditto for me except we already have much of what we need to build the greenhouse so hopefully it'll get built by February.


<offtopic) Is the house finished and you've moved in it?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Ditto for me except we already have much of what we need to build the greenhouse so hopefully it'll get built by February.


 TSR, it feels so good to go out and pick a fresh real tomato or vegetable off the plant in mid winter. :wave:

It gets cold here too,not as cold or as often but into the low teens at times.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

HwNot a greenhouse per say. But I do plan on installing both a high and couple of small low tunnels. I think that would meet a lot of my needs.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bacpacker said:


> Not a greenhouse per say. But I do plan on installing both a high and a outlet of small low tunnels. I think that would meet a lot of my needs.


 Whatever works is good.:wave:


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Had one at the old place until the wind took it out. It actually worked pretty well. In fact, I plan on putting up a smaller one here at the new place next year. Having a greenhouse lets me start my growing season a month earlier - a huge bonus when the regular season around here is about 5 months at best.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Country Living said:


> <offtopic) Is the house finished and you've moved in it?


We are still working on things like hanging blinds, installing appliances, etc. We're going to make a punch out list tonight so that means we're really close. This is a busy time for hubby's business so he's busy making sure everyone else's houses are finished before Thanksgiving. He's trying to do both but there's only so many hours in the day. Business will slow down considerably between Thanksgiving & Christmas so that may be when we actually move. Not my first choice for timing but the move will go a lot faster with him around. Sad thing is, we're not even close to being finished with construction. We still have to build the barn, greenhouse, carport, the big house, & a cabin. We're finishing the shop/guest house now but it's not our permanent house.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bacpacker said:


> HwNot a greenhouse per say. But I do plan on installing both a high and couple of small low tunnels. I think that would meet a lot of my needs.


 BP, we used a tunnel for a few years before we put up greenhouse,which is basically the same thing, w use vynal for covering. A 20lb. propane heater that last 3 nights in a 200sf area ,10x20 8ft walls 12ft cealing.

We also used a kerosene lamp in out tunnels outside to kep the raised beds from freezing. Worked great.:wave:


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got mine, one of the small HF jobs that works well. I will say there is a learning curve. In some ways bigger can be better due to small ones can be great to heat, but harder to control spring daytime temp jumps. Every year I have some seedlings that get over heated because the temp jumped from 69-70 to 92.
I keep my tropicals in it all winter like pineapples.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tikiman said:


> I've got mine, one of the small HF jobs that works well. I will say there is a learning curve. In some ways bigger can be better due to small ones can be great to heat, but harder to control spring daytime temp jumps. Every year I have some seedlings that get over heated because the temp jumped from 69-70 to 92.
> I keep my tropicals in it all winter like pineapples.


 We used outside xmas light ropes under our seedling containers to keep them warm. Worked great.

Also put them under a bench near ground to keep them from over heating where only the morning sun got to them. Had to open it up early and close it early in winter. Used a fan to cool it too.

It will keep you at home most of the time though.


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> We used outside xmas light ropes under our seedling containers to keep them warm. Worked great.
> 
> Also put them under a bench near ground to keep them from over heating where only the morning sun got to them. Had to open it up early and close it early in winter. Used a fan to cool it too.
> 
> It will keep you at home most of the time though.


Yeah, it helps now that I run my buisness out of my home, I can run out and open the door and Windows. Still gets ya when your out of town.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are having some warm weather for this time of year. But next couple nights will need heat.

We have pole beans, different herbs and tomatoes in GH now. Last year it was full of food. Plan to close it down by Feb.1st.Open it back up in April.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just finished mine in the past few weeks, managing temperature swings is a big concern


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Just finished mine in the past few weeks, managing temperature swings is a big concern


 It can be but don't give up, you'll learn how to adjust in time. Long as the plants are healthy they can take a little abuse.

Winter greenhouses have to have lots of attention during time of opening them and closing them. But once you get use to it it gets easeir.


----------

